# Small skidloaders and snowblowers



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Has anyone run the S100 type skidloaders and put a 48" snowblower on it? After watching a few sidewalk crews play with walkbehinds, ATVs and shovels I'm considering a demand for faster service. Couple of things I already noticed is the throw distance on paper isn't very good for bobcat brand and it also has the problem of MN standard sidewalks being 48' it sits at 52" actual. Any input would be great I really think if I found the right setup for sidewalks it would a very good winter job for me AND my current company.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

What about a S70? 36in actual width w/ a 48in blower. Could run a 4ft plow for light snows?

BTW, check again on the width of a S100. I am pretty sure they are just under 4ft wide....I think they also offer 2speed & SJC in them now.


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

Width listed on the website is 45.9" for the S100, 2 speed and SJC are an option!


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Yah acually the S70 is pretty interesting considering I could use it as a backyard tool. Problems from it might be the severe lack of clearance since I'd road it on unplowed roads and no 2speed. Just been brainstorming lately sidewalks are still pretty done much by hand here at a loss.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I rented a Bobcat 443, w/48" blower, a couple of years ago. It was a really heavy winter and the city pushed all the snow from the streets onto the parkway sidewalks. It worked pretty well. I beleive the 443 is now called the S70. The one problem I remember was that the wheels were mounted so close to the frame that I don't think you could get chains on the tires. Another issue is that a machine and blower that are as wide as the walkway can create some problems in the curves.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Yah more I think about it I'd actually want something a couple inches smaller then a standard sidewalk. I'm kinda a yard nazi and think hitting the yard every once in awhile could be a pain for a smaller skid.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Check out Ventrac or Stiner.


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

I run 2 ASV pt 30s with FFC Blowers and they get thru any thing


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

What about an bobcat mt52 or mt 55


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

mike1316;1178205 said:


> What about an bobcat mt52 or mt 55


No cab turns it into actual work. Cold work.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

The little Bobcat's (453/S70) are neat & I wish I had one too but if your a big guy at all & with snow clothing/boots on, if you have to crawl in and out much it's a pretty snug fit. I do like the ease of getting into the ASV but they are pricey machines. A big walk behind blower like the Cub Cadet 45" or Troybilt 45" can be had for about $2300.


----------



## pdmissle (Oct 6, 2010)

I'll happily be stuffing my ass in an S 70 this winter rather than standing outside in the cold for 10-18 hours


----------

